# HYDERABAD | Lanco Hills | 30 fl+ x 15 | U/C



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

*For more info, visit www.lancohills.com*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

^ The skyline of Lanco Hills viewed from the lake


^ Residential Building detail


^ Residential Building detail


^ Residential Building detail


^ Residential Building detail


^ Residential Building detail


^ Detail from one of the parks towards the residential buildings









^ Detail of the IT buildings complex


^ View from one of the parks towards one of the office towers surrounding the mall. Hotels, office and IT buildings surrounding.


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-posting from Hyd forum



kailash9999 said:


> Sharing some visual treat to the members here, courtesy of: *[email protected];*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

Source


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post from Hyd forum



kailash9999 said:


> cc of *Pradeep Alexander;*


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Phase I* of Lanco Hills consists of 30 fl+ x 15 and 20 fl x 3 towers which are all part of the residential zone, all of which are U/C at the moment.

One IT tower of 23 floors has been completed.

*Phase II* has commenced and it consists of a *3 Million Sq.Ft Mall* which is in site prep mode,










*Grand Hyatt Hotel, 400+ keys, 30 fl* also in site prep mode,

Source: DP Architects,










and a few more IT towers details for which are still awaited.

Future Plans include 'The Worlds Tallest Residential tower called as the Signature Tower' with a proposed height of 604 Meters and 112 Floors & designed by Atkins, UK.






*Source:*

_Click on pictures to view in full resolution_







*Google Map screenshot of the progress;*

_Click on picture to view in full resolution_



*Master Plan:*


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

CC Myself;


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Source:*


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Source*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-posting


kailash9999 said:


> *Source:*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x -post



Gudavalli said:


> by shazan





Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x - post



Gudavalli said:


> ^^





Gudavalli said:


> ^^





Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> *June*





Gudavalli said:


> ^^
> 
> *Tennis Courts*





Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> ^^
> 
> *Mega Mall to the left*





Gudavalli said:


> ^^





Gudavalli said:


> ^^


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

walkthrough video of IT SEZ in this massive high-rise project-



kailash9999 said:


> *IT SEZ Walkthrough Video;*


its construction update-


Gudavalli said:


> by shazan


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> Photo copyright *Kiran Varma*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> Yesterday by Sumit D Garg


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post



Gudavalli said:


> DSC_0693 by Praveen Ramavath, on Flickr


----------



## ashleyturnier (Oct 7, 2013)

Lanco Hills is very big hills. this image is nice.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

October 26th update, by Mod Gudavalli



Gudavalli said:


> *September Updates*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Finally, construction updates on the Domina tower

cladding is beautiful



Gudavalli said:


> *Domina*





SARAN R said:


> cc:krish chait





Gudavalli said:


> Photo copyright *Monish Kurra*


----------

